

Show HN: Free Company Autocomplete API - maccman
http://blog.clearbit.com/company-autocomplete-api

======
personjerry
Either there's an off-by-one error or there's a weird design decision. Typing
"y c" doesn't include the "c" in the search (so it lists websites like Yahoo
first) but "y co" finds Y Combinator.

------
phonon
If you could combine this with the one
[https://certsimple.com/](https://certsimple.com/) uses, that would be
awesome!

------
tixocloud
Brilliant idea and brilliant API. Is the company API limited to companies with
an online presence/social media account?

~~~
oniiru
Thanks! Not limited there, but we definitely do better with companies that
have a strong web presence.

------
sixdimensional
You have a small typo on
[http://clearbit.com/pricing](http://clearbit.com/pricing).

"What happens if I go over my plan's alloted requests?" => "What happens if I
go over my plan's _allotted_ requests?"

Really neat service!

------
oneeyedpigeon
I was impressed when it located the tiny company I current work for (The Day
News & Media) but less impressed that it couldn't find the enormous
multinational I used to work for (John Wiley & Sons). Where does it source the
data from?

~~~
rjuyal
Yes, where does this data come from? Somehow I was able to find not-so-popular
companies as well.

~~~
oniiru
Glad to hear it! We are using the dozens of sources that power our other APIs.
That's the special sauce. :)

------
baseballmerpeak
How could a company be added to the database?

~~~
rectangletangle
Implementing POST /companies/ {"name": "..."} would be nice. Other than that
it's a really nice endpoint.

------
sinzone
Curious.. which tools you used for managing the backend of all these APIs?
(authentication, rate limiting, etc)

~~~
harlow
Great question. We have loads of Sinatra services running on CoreOS (using
Fleet and Git for deploys) [http://blog.clearbit.com/servers-part-
one](http://blog.clearbit.com/servers-part-one). From there we have a contrib
Gem to share middleware between the services. These middlewares handle Auth,
Rate limiting, CORS, etc.

------
banderon
I work for credibility.com
([https://credibility.com/search](https://credibility.com/search)), and we get
our data from Dun & Bradstreet. Our search seems to have more results (~18MM
docs).

~~~
trialstartup
Nice. Bookmarking it

------
jaz
Does anyone know if an API exists that returns whether a company is in good
standing with a secretary of state?

Checked out the Clearbit API and I didn't see that type of data in there.

~~~
maccman
We'd love to do that but unfortunately most states (Delaware) require a filing
fee of at least $10 to retrieve that.

------
hbcondo714
Do you have plans to add more fields in the response? For example, it would be
nice to get the company's ticker symbol if they are publicly traded.

------
benologist
It'd be great if it allowed domains and hyperlinks as a search filter.

~~~
b2bguy
If you need that feature, and are willing to pay, check out the Demandbase
API. I can't find any public websites documenting their API, but this Ruby gem
gives an overview:
[https://github.com/leereilly/demandbase](https://github.com/leereilly/demandbase).

------
mrdustinwhittle
I have been using clearbit the last few months and it really is a great
service with the best api docs and versioning I have seen to date (a la
stripe). We use clearbit for company, persona, compliance, and prospect data.

Checkout [https://svbtle.com/signup](https://svbtle.com/signup) for a great
experience built on clearbit. @maccman + team is killing it.

Clearbit is more narrowly focused on business apis, but in my experience
Clearbit does a better job with company/persona data globally than orb
intelligence, everstring, relateiq, madisonlogic.

Feature request: Better api key management to easy manage multiple
environments (upgrading api versions between dev/prod)

~~~
oniiru
Thanks for the kind words Dustin! Glad to hear you are crushing it. :)

Improved API Key management is on the roadmap!

